# Stick method or Estimating software



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Computer for me. Xactremodel which is the contractor version of the Xactimate insurance estimating software. The program has a very good sketch program that allows you to blueprint, render, elevations, etc and will transfer the variables to the estimate so there is no math to worry about for sf's etc. You can make macros of each style of type of estimate you come across or jobs that you bid frequently that cut down on the estimating time dramatically. The price is monthly, qtryly, or yearly. I pay yearly and it runs about $560.00 per. Average roof takes me about 10 minutes to bid. I just bid a 400k commercial reno/finish out with 2200 sf additional building and it took me an hour.


----------



## AggieRaf (Mar 11, 2009)

*Any heard/used this*

Has anyone heard or used a software called Planswift for estimating?

Have been reading for a couple of weeks now and finally joined. Really great site! :thumbsup:

AggieRaf


----------

